# ... trekken



## ThomasK

Ik dacht net aan deze uitdrukkingen met 'trekken': 
- ik trek er mij niets van aan
- zijn plan trekken
- dat trekt op niks

Wat vinden jullie van die uitdrukkingen? Zijn die voor jullie 'aanvaardbaar' of vinden jullie ze 'afwijkend (van de norm)'? Ik vermoed dat de eerste het meest en de laatste het minst aanvaardbaar zijn, of toch zeker voor onze noorderburen.


----------



## Ktke

Wat mij betreft zeer courante uitdrukkingen, maar toch eerder onder vrienden of goede collega's, zal het niet zo makkelijk tegen mijn baas op het werk zeggen. 
De laatste kan je denk ik wat minder sterk maken door te zeggen: Dat trekt er niet op. (op wat het zou moeten zijn)


----------



## ThomasK

Dank en akkoord: nogal informeel. Ik ben echter vooral geïnteresseerd van onze noorderburen, of zij de uitdrukkingen aanvaardbaar vinden, en/of in welke mate...


----------



## Toxaris

Op zich zijn ze alledrie prima, maar de derde wordt hier niet zoveel gebruikt.


----------



## ThomasK

Aha, wat zeggen jullie dan ? -- En ik dacht dat jullie 'lijn' zeiden in plaats van 'plan'...


----------



## Lopes

Wij hebben wel 'zijn eigen plan trekken', maar dat betekent zoiets als 'doen wat hij zelf wil', en als ik me niet vergis bedoelen jullie met 'zijn plan trekken' zoiets als 'het redden' toch? 

Voor de derde zou ik zeggen 'dat lijkt nergens op'


----------



## ThomasK

Je hebt perfect gelijk: er is een duidelijk verschil. En (c): dat dacht ik ook ! (Dank)


----------

